# Distortions in music purchased from iTunes



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this question, so I apologize in advance if I posted this in a wrong forum.

I've noticed a couple of audible distortions in an AAC track I bought on iTunes (it's track #53 of Andras Schiff's "Concertos and Chamber Music", the 1st movement of Schubert's Arpeggione.) I uploaded a small fragment of the track with distortions here: 53 FRAGMENT Sonata in A Minor, D. 821, 'Arpeggione '_ I. Allegro moderato.m4a

I wonder if these distortions are compression artifacts? I appreciate your help.


----------



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

I was told that the original download link does not work in the US. Here's the same fragment uploaded to a different server that should work in the US:

http://www.mediafire.com/?l8lip63v28y7r1c


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

How much did you pay for the music?


----------



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

Webernite said:


> How much did you pay for the music?


It's $29.99 in Canadian iTunes store. It contains Schiff's recording of 5 Beethoven concertos, Bartok, Mozart, Veress, Schubert, and Dvorak.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

It's rare, but I have heard of ripping errors in iTunes tracks. Drop them a line and they should be able to fix it or refund your money.


----------



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your answers. Turns out, it's not a compression issue - the lossless original has the same sound:

http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=95078


----------

